# Almost 8 week old doe abnormal vaginal issue?



## trcarlton (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been checking, double-, triple- and quadruple-checking the sex of my almost 8 week old bunnies, making sure who are boys and who are girls, and I noticed something on one of the girls that seems very odd. Along the outside of her vagina, on both sides, there seems to be a very deep crease, as if the skin is almost connecting underneath the vaginal opening. Hopefully you can see what I'm talking about from the pic. In the pic, the normal opening is to the left, with the crease held open by my fingers. Is this normal? This is my first litter folks, so if this is a dumb question, my apologies


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmmm, sounds like the scent glands to me. They are little fur-less slits on both sides of the rabbit's Vaginal area that secrete a skunky corn chipy smell  . All rabbits have them but it is more easily seen/found on some than others. You can look it up online if you want to see pics or try to find it on your other rabbits.


----------



## trcarlton (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi LadyIsabelle2011, THANK YOU SO MUCH! Good grief, that's exactly what it is, whew! I'm so relieved!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha, no prob. I had a similar experience not long ago which is the only reason I even knew rabbits had scent glands


----------



## trcarlton (Aug 15, 2012)

I jumped to the "OMG there's something WRONG with her!!!!" conclusion lol I worked at a vet clinic many years ago, saw a dog that did have a fissure at his anal glands, and when I saw that deep crease on her, that is exactly what it reminded me of >< note to self: study rabbit anatomy more thoroughly BEFORE freaking out next time!


----------

